# First few images from a new camera



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Not bad considering it is from a phone! The new HTC ONE X - 8mpx camera


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! They're excellent quality, beautifully crisp and detailed, with very good colour saturation


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB- I am well pleased with the quality. Glad to have a half decent camera to hand when going about 'un-armed' without Big Bertha!

Long story cut very short: Just got back from nearly 7 weeks in Singapore, Australia & Hong Kong. I gave my HTC Desire HD smart phone to my impoverished (!!!) son who had broken his. I was going to Hong Kong, so I thought that I would get the latest & greatest there at half the price in UK... What a dream... The HTC ONE X was the same price in all the main (reputable) stores as in the UK. I could have cl;aimed the tax back on leaving HK but the killer was that there was no world wide warranty, only warranty in HK & China... I bought it via Amazon in the UK - delivered in 18 hours.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

18 hours???









That 's excellent service indeed, I assume it was a courier-service, rather than the postman.... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Amazon next delivery before 1pm by Royal Mail!


----------

